# What wheels do you have on your titanium road bike?



## sdlesko

What do you like about them? Lets see a pic!!!


----------



## FTR

Silver Fulcrum 1's with a set of 32 hole Dura Ace hubs laced to Stans Alpha's with CXRay's being built for crits.

Current build:


----------



## RussellS

My Litespeed Tuscany has a Sun Assault SLT 32 spoke rear rim and a Mavic Open Pro 32 spoke front rim. Rims are covered with reflective tape between the spokes. Hubs are Record in rear and Shimano generator in front. My brevet bike. Originally I had Open Pro rear rim too. But it cracked at the eyelets on the non drive side as all Open Pro rims do. Garbage rims. Had to replace it with the Sun rim because it uses the same length spokes. Done that with two rear wheels now. I've foolishly bought Record-Open Pro wheel sets from Performance over the years at a great price. Wheels needed truing to begin and the rear rim replaced after awhile. But at least the parts were very cheap to begin with.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Rolling stock*



sdlesko said:


> What do you like about them? Lets see a pic!!!


Litespeed Vortex with 32 spoke 3X Velocity Aerohead/Aerohead OC on Campy Record hubs. What I like is that they are extremely durable, are laterally stiff, can be repaired in 5 minutes (spoke replacement), and cost WAY less than the boutique wheels that are no lighter, no more durable, don't roll better, and are not more aero.

I'm too lazy to take and post a picture.


----------



## bikerjulio

OK I'll play. I like to show off my Eddy.

Grey Open Pro's with Circus Monkey hubs. Why do I like? They ride well and look cool.


----------



## ergott

It's ti-ish.

The ti seatpost makes up for some of the carbon tubes;-)










-Eric


----------



## brucew

That's an antique set of Neuvations, borrowed from a bike I bought second-hand. I don't know how old they are. I didn't mind the decals on the other bike, but they look garish on the Litespeed, so I removed them. Turn out, theyr'e a really nice wheel. Changed my opinion of the brand.

But...

Last year I had a set of handbuilts made with wider rims for my commuter. I really, really like the ride and handling. Apparently, what they're saying about wider rims is no hype. So I'll be ordering a set of Velocity A23 Pro Build for the Litespeed with next week's paycheck.


----------



## boneman

*Heavy ones's*

Campag Record 2003 hubs
36 3x DT db spokes with steel nipples
Ambrosio Excellence rims, rebadged by Colnago
Currently shod with Conti GP4 25c tires

This was taken in Shanghai. On my daily rider, I like bomb proof, no maintenance wheels. I ride a fair amount in the rain and for four years in China, the daily ride was like x-country through a construction site. A lot of bunny hopping when I was there.

These have never been touched by a spoke wrench and remain true. I've had them now for eight seasons and about 25k miles. Front had been repacked once about 4 years ago and the rear, once. Yeah, I just did the rear and I had to replace the DS hub race and the outer freehub bearing (sealed).


----------



## nor_cal_rider




----------



## rfomenko

Campagonlo Protons. Love them.


----------



## kbwh

*2003 Campagnolo Eurus*

I had a Ti bike. Now it's just a frame.










I love the Eurus. Stiff and sturdy (I still haven't had to true them), resonably light, and possibly more Aero than the current Eurus due to the deeper section up front and steel spokes.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

Mavic CXP23, Dura Ace 7700 hubs 28h, Sapim Laser spokes front and rear NDS, Sapim Strong on DS.
What I like about them? They work.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4500722496/" title="Van Nicholas Zephyr 2008 frame von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4500722496_6572b2fef2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="693" alt="Van Nicholas Zephyr 2008 frame" /></a>


----------



## rx-79g

Silver Kinlin XR-200s on 24/28 DT Revolution/Comp spokes and Novatec hubs. Just under 1400 grams.


----------



## fast ferd

*These take a lickin' and keep on tickin'*

Dura Ace 7850-SL scandiums. I run regular clinchers. Light and strong. Thousands of miles and never need truing. Hit some major divets in the road along the way.


----------



## redmasi

rx-79g said:


> Silver Kinlin XR-200s on 24/28 DT Revolution/Comp spokes and Novatec hubs. Just under 1400 grams.


Pic please?


----------



## boneman

*Quick question*

You running 9spd with Chorus shifters and DA derailleurs or 10spd with shiftmate on the back? Nice setup regardless and you're one tall bloke!



Andreas_Illesch said:


> Mavic CXP23, Dura Ace 7700 hubs 28h, Sapim Laser spokes front and rear NDS, Sapim Strong on DS.
> What I like about them? They work.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4500722496/" title="Van Nicholas Zephyr 2008 frame von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4500722496_6572b2fef2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="693" alt="Van Nicholas Zephyr 2008 frame" /></a>


----------



## shinsplints

2004 Silver Ksyrium SLs on a 2002 Lemond Tete de Course, soon to be retired for what, I don't know... was thinking about Shimano RS80s or Hed Bastognes, but the whole wider rim seems to be a bunch of marketing BS.

Maybe some old Industry Nine Egos?


----------



## cmg

mine has a set of American Classic sprint 350s.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

boneman said:


> You running 9spd with Chorus shifters and DA derailleurs or 10spd with shiftmate on the back?


No, with this:
http://www.hubbubcustom.com/articles_ergopower.html

Back in the day I found that Ergopower are more comfortable than 9speed STIs, they were also lighter and cheaper, so I was happy to hear about this possibility to merge 10speed Ergos with 9speed Shimano.


----------



## tarwheel2

*wheels*

Mavic Open Pros 32H, with Ultegra hubs, DT Swiss spokes and nips.


----------



## Mike T.

Poaste dee-leeted.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Handbuilts*



sdlesko said:


> What do you like about them? Lets see a pic!!!


I like that I have lifetime wheels to go with a lifetime bike. Interesing many of the other replies have handbuilt wheels. Even if I was riding a disposable bike I would still want a pair of good wheels underneath me. These both have enough spokes to allow me to finish a ride if one breaks.

Daily ride:
DT RR1.1/DT 240S/Revo 32s 1,583g = F 717g R 866g 
Great all around wheels that can go from touring to fast training.

Race wheels:
Reflex/Chorus/DT 32s 1,656g = F 755g R 901g
On the heavy side but indestrible crit wheels that even my son has not been able to destroy in racing. I prefer to race on tubulars.


----------



## chuckice

AX 24's...


----------



## mendo

chuckice said:


> AX 24's...
> 
> Damn. Let's see the whole bike.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Pie*



mendo said:


> Damn. Let's see the whole bike.


He's embarrased to let you see that 52t cog pie plate he has on the rear end.


----------



## Mike T.

Keeping up with Junior said:


> He's embarrased to let you see that 52t cog pie plate he has on the rear end.


It's probably an 8mph bike-path Sunday cruising bike.


----------



## chuckice

I'm still waiting on a few bits...no full nudes yet. It's a 33t fibrelyte in the front and an 11-27 in the rear.


----------



## fa63

Campagnolo Zonda 2-Way Fit w/ Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires - I like these for the comfort and durability; these are my go to wheels for daily use.










Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL w/ Veloflex Corsa tires - I usually go with these for rides on flat, smoother roads.


----------



## terbennett

ergott said:


> It's ti-ish.
> 
> The ti seatpost makes up for some of the carbon tubes;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eric


Not full Ti? Sheessh!! Who cares? That's a sweet looking bike regardless.


----------



## cmg

fa63: where did you get the red seat collar? dig it.


----------



## cdhbrad

rx-79g said:


> Silver Kinlin XR-200s on 24/28 DT Revolution/Comp spokes and Novatec hubs. Just under 1400 grams.



Mind sharing your weight with me? I'm 175/80 and have been considering building a similar set of wheels for myself, but didn't know if that spoke count would be OK. I have XR 270s built 20/24, CXrays, and Novatec hubs and they are fine, so I think I'd be OK with 4 more spokes in each wheel with the 200s. At 58, I'm pretty easy on equipment too. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## easyridernyc

ergott said:


> It's ti-ish.
> 
> The ti seatpost makes up for some of the carbon tubes;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eric


+1...pretty


----------



## dekindy

Serotta Legend SE ST with Shimano Dura-Ace 7850-SL and Hutchinson tubeless tires. LBS mechanics say it is the smoothest bike they have ever ridden. The Ultegra level tubeless were not available when I purchased the Dura-Ace or I would have went with that model.


----------



## Mike T.

Holy spacer stack! You should check out the safety of that.


----------



## markmaxwell

I have one like that made by kcnc that I purchased from Fair Wheels Bikes. They also make other red parts like brakes, jockey wheels and chain ring bolts.


----------



## Fogdweller

No pics but I'm currently running silver CK hubs, DT 15g revs in silver and silver DT rr1.1 rims on a Lynskey Custom 2.


----------



## fa63

cmg said:


> fa63: where did you get the red seat collar? dig it.


It is a Woodman Deathgrip SL Ti. Weighs a measly 11g and works like a champ.


----------



## rx-79g

cdhbrad said:


> Mind sharing your weight with me? I'm 175/80 and have been considering building a similar set of wheels for myself, but didn't know if that spoke count would be OK. I have XR 270s built 20/24, CXrays, and Novatec hubs and they are fine, so I think I'd be OK with 4 more spokes in each wheel with the 200s. At 58, I'm pretty easy on equipment too. Thanks for the reply.


The 200 is definitely a lighter constructed rim, but 24/28 should be fine. 

I'd recommend 2x front and 3x rear. I'm a believer in strengthening a wheel via crossed spokes, and it really doesn't hurt the weight or aerodynamics.

I used Revolution spokes and alloy nipples except for the driveside where I went to heavier Competition spokes and brass nipples.

A forum member sells these:
http://www.bikehubstore.com/default.asp
You could give them a try for price and weight.


----------



## cdhbrad

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep that in mind if I go with the Kinlin 200s and I like the idea of an all silver wheelset too. I'm also thinking about trying a set of wheels with the Hed Belgium rims to see what all the "wide rim" buzz is about. Toss up as to which I do. 
Either way, I will probably use Sapim Lasers everywhere but rear DS and go with Wheelsmith DB14s there as I just built a set of carbon tubulars using that spoke mix and it went together well. Comparable to your spoke mix, just different brands. Brass nipples throughout just because I live on the FL Gulf coast and don't want to worry about alloy corrosion over time and, for my purposes, a few grams either way doesn't matter that much. 
I've built two sets of wheels on those hubs you suggest and will use them again for whatever wheelset I put together next.


----------



## redmasi

Currently running Yushin 50mm carbon clinchers on my '03 Litespeed Vortex.


----------



## rjw

Open Pro CD on Campagnolo Chorus hubs.


----------



## Toona

*CC SLR's*

Ti/carbon


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Lynskey Sportive with Mavic Askiums. They came with the bike. I also have a set of Ultegra/Open Pro CDs built by the LBS. I'll ride the Askiums until they die and save some miles on the Ultegra/Open Pros.


----------



## redmasi

Currently running a set of Kinlin XR-380's that Philip at valleycyclist built up for me with White Industry H2/H3's & DB-14s all around. Rims are 38mm deep / 20mm wide. 
I think the high-polish finish of the WI's are a good match with my polished titanium frame. I'm inspired to whip out the Mother's mag polish and try to match their shine. 
In fact... my new strategy is to blind the competition into submission with the reflection!  

Running 25c Conti 4000's w/ black chili. Initial impression is very good... Braking performance is a big improvement over the Yishun carbons a few pics up. 
Look for a review after I log some miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T.

BicycleWheelWarehouse.com prototype non-catalog Gigantex 30mm deep carbon rims, 24/28h, Sapim CX-Ray x1/x3, Taiwan hubs. Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 25mm tires.


----------



## Waves77

redmasi said:


> Currently running Yushin 50mm carbon clinchers on my '03 Litespeed Vortex.


Those Cinelli decals are STUNNING!


----------



## Waves77

Never remove them. Sets the bike apart from the typical Ti look, I like it a lot! Indeed, having a kick ass looking bike is always a good motivator to ride fast


----------



## Lectron

......some homemade sub 1100g stuff


----------



## redmasi

Waves77 said:


> Those Cinelli decals are STUNNING!


Muchos Gracias... At times my reserved, 'subtle'-side thinks they are *WAY TOO LOUD !!!* and I get an urge to remove them. 
But at 20+ mph, I think they look cool and not nearly so obnoxious... so I keep them on as incentive to hammer harder and never let up. 
That way my buddies can't give me crap about 'em until after the ride is over, and then I can just say, "Sour grapes, Dude" !


----------



## Lectron

Some nice good 13mm profile training wheels


----------



## dookie

Mike T. said:


> BicycleWheelWarehouse.com prototype non-catalog Gigantex 30mm deep carbon rims...


those are more than 30mm, no? my 30mm kinlins (20/24 dt aerolite to 240s hubs) are nowhere near that deep.


----------



## Mike T.

dookie said:


> those are more than 30mm, no?


Dohh! That was a typo. Yes they're 50mm deep and the front one is good for the odd heart-stopping moment in 40mph downhills with strong crosswinds. It's fine in high crosswinds at 15-25mph road speeds though. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## acid_rider

*Mavic Open Pro, 32-spokes*

I have 32-spoke Mavic Open Pro (front and rear wheels) with double butted DT-Swiss spokes, all brass spoke nipples (I hate when aluminium nipples corrode, as they did, and 'bang' goes the spoke!!) and Ultegra hubs on my Baum Titanium. The old-school wheels match the Titanium frame very well. I like the shallow rim on Open Pro because it makes it easier/safer to ride in cross winds too. Plus the added strength of 32-spokes as well as good ride comfort. I use 25mm tyres front and rear. Everything matters.


----------



## looigi

Ti bike is my backup/rain bike with Neuvation R28X wheels. Works good.


----------



## dditty

Mavic Ksyrium on my Vamoots CR, but can't post pics, yet.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Custom Mavic OP CD Ceramics w/WI Campy Hubs and CX-Rays and Reynolds Attack Carbon Clinchers (I also have a set of Topolinos and Fulcrums 3s that may get utilized on occasion). I stick with the OPs/Attacks 95% of the time b/c I can switch b/w the wheels without changing brake pads.


----------



## superjohnny

I have a set of King R45's with DT Revolution spokes & R415 rims on my Ti Desalvo. They're lovely


----------



## stover

Currently running ROL Race SLs on my Moots


----------



## WA/SScrossracer

Easton Circuits W/Verdessian fortezza tires, came on my light speed Tuscany that I recently bought off a friend, work fairly well, but tried out my Mavic Kryserium wheels with Michilen pro race 2 tires and made the Easton's feel wimpy, a little stiff over the rough stuff-though the Mavics came on my older Klien(stiff) I like the Mavics better, but I like the Verdessin tires, I also have a pair of custom King/Open pro Dt butted spoke wheels I'll try out -currently been on the klein road bike, nice riding-not as stiff on the ALu bike as the Mavics, Schwalby Blizzard tires(Ok)


----------



## JFRCross

Ibis Titanium with Shimano RS80s w/Schwalbe Ultremo R1 25c. Great wheels, stiff, smooth and light (enough). Spare set is older Mavic Open Pro CD, Ultegra hubs, 32 DT spokes 3x.


----------



## Oxtox

Serotta-made Schwinn Paramount...

32h Mavic Open Pro (black) on Ultegra hubs with black spokes.

meh, boring, but solid.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

On my 2001 Vortex I use a set of Campagnolo Neutrons , currently with Continental Attack & Force clinchers. Wheels are light, straight and remain so.




I also have a set of Campagnolo Hyperon Two Ultras with Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp Pro tubulars for the hills.


----------



## sandman98

*handbuilt (my own)...*

on a Moots Compact.

HED Belgium rims with White Industries H3 hubs, Sapim Lasers on front and NDS, Sapim Race on DS. 24 Front laced radial, 28 Rear laced 3x.

not the lightest at 1525gm, but strong, stable at speed, and durable.


----------



## dphoenix

Andreas_Illesch said:


> No, with this:
> Hubbub Custom Bicycles > Articles & Opinions > Campagnolo Ergopower with Shimano 9-Speed
> 
> Back in the day I found that Ergopower are more comfortable than 9speed STIs, they were also lighter and cheaper, so I was happy to hear about this possibility to merge 10speed Ergos with 9speed Shimano.


I'm here in Ohio, hub bub is a great bicycle shop. I don't let anybody work on my bike except them. Best bike shop in NE Ohio.


----------



## desert_koi

I ride Fulcrum Racing 3 2-way Wheels on my Zinn road bike.

I like the flexibility of being able to easily switch between tubes and tubeless. There are lots of other threads debating the merits of tubeless but for me in goat head infested New Mexico it's been a huge help - I haven't gotten a single flat. Plus riding at low pressure makes the ride all that much nicer while (per some schools of thought) improving performance.

One additional benefit is the fixed stems to the rims. I'm one of those guys who seems to constantly be ripping/tearing my tube stems for some reason. The temp swing wildly here which probably contributes to this. On these wheels with fixed stems there is no possibility of this happening.

So far they stay remarkably true and hold their air very well over time - I've gone several weeks without needing a pump up even with riding hundreds of miles. Better yet, when they do get a little too low no pinch flats!

The price, weight, performance ratio met my needs perfectly.

I can't post a pic nor a link though due to being such a newbie apparently.


----------



## bent steel

superjohnny said:


> I have a set of King R45's with DT Revolution spokes & R415 rims on my Ti Desalvo. They're lovely


I bet, now that the Campy spline is out for R45's I'm thinking of a set with Stans rims for my ti DeSalvo.


----------



## medimond

White Industry hubs, Cxray spokes and Kinlin 27mm rims in white.


----------



## Weav

I think a set of Zipp 101's would look killer on a Ti frame.


----------



## FTR

Hopefully by next weekend I will have a pic of my Moots wearing Mad Fiber tubs to share.


----------



## perrete

Diabolic Bikes 20 mm carbon wheelset with Durano tubulars.


----------



## perrete

Rotaz 6 pawl 32 hole hubs, DT Competition spokes, Mavic Reflex rims with Tufo S33 pro. I'm looking for bargain in Vittoria Corsa tubs.
I have also another set with C Record hubs (32 holes), DT and Ambrosio Excelight rims.


----------



## GA1911

Boyd Vitesse...


----------



## ky3000

HED C2 rims laced with Chris King R45 racing hubs.
SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perrete

That's a pretty bike. I like it.


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm in the process of building up new wheels for my Eddy AX. New is on the front - destickered Stan's Alpha 340, DT Rev spokes, Circus Monkey hubs. Rear still has Open Pro - which will get rebuilt shortly.


----------



## savagemann

vagabondcyclist said:


> Lynskey Sportive with Mavic Askiums. They came with the bike. I also have a set of Ultegra/Open Pro CDs built by the LBS. I'll ride the Askiums until they die and save some miles on the Ultegra/Open Pros.


Vagabondcyclist,
nice looking ride there.
Curious what kind of bar that is on there?




GA1911 said:


> Boyd Vitesse...


Same question for you GA1911.

Sexy bikes!!!!


----------



## lk1965

I'm in the process of having a Seven Axiom built for me, and my wheels will be HED Belgium C2 rims (24h front, 28h rear) laced to Chris King R45 hubs (in orange). Haven't decided on spokes/nipples just yet, but will likely go with something durable due to the crappy roads I'm forced to ride.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

savagemann said:


> Vagabondcyclist,
> nice looking ride there.
> Curious what kind of bar that is on there?
> 
> 
> Sexy bikes!!!!


Thanks. 

The bar is a FSA Wing Compact. It has a 125mm drop and 80mm reach along with oblong or "wing" flats/top. 

FSA makes lighter versions--Pro, Team etc. but as I have some weight to lose, there's no sense in upgrading it.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

I'm thinking of having me the following built:
Stans Alpha 340s (20/24 spokes) , CX-Ray Spokes, Chris King CR45 (ceramic bearings) 
Should run smoothly on a Seven Mudhoney


----------



## bikerjulio

perhaps wait for my full review. your weight matters also. I just am close to finishing off my second wheel with these rims. like the light weight & ride. not so sure about the quality.


----------



## bikerjulio

Here's the finished product. I'm interested to see how they hold up after a few rides. Rear is 741g making the set 1,339g total. 32 spoke, DT Revs, DT brass nipples.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Do you have 32 spokes in back *and* in the front? How much do you weigh?


----------



## bikerjulio

Yes. I'm in the 190-200# range. And I already had the hubs. And the riding surfaces here in Toronto are pretty bad.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

I'm 150 on a bad day. So I was thinking about 24/20 with a radial pattern in front.
On second thought I might opt for 28/24 . Those 8 extra spokes won't hurt.


----------



## perrete

My winter wheelset has also 32/32 spokes, confortable and bomb proof.


----------



## jpap

Fulcrum 3s (decals removed) on a Baum Romano. Strong and reliable.


----------



## chuckice

Zipp 303 FC clincher


----------



## acunha




----------



## boneman

*Nice!*

That is one fine looking machine....looks to be my size...I'll take it if the TT is 53 virtual...enjoy the ride!





chuckice said:


> Zipp 303 FC clincher


----------



## chuckice

boneman said:


> That is one fine looking machine....looks to be my size...I'll take it if the TT is 53 virtual...enjoy the ride!


Thanks...it is and you may not have it.


----------



## darwinosx

sdlesko said:


> What do you like about them? Lets see a pic!!!


Open Pro's with Dura-Ae hubs on my Moots but my LBS is building me some Velocity Deep V's to replace them. I'll post pics once they are done next week.


----------



## FTR

Now with Mad Fiber:


----------



## Dajianshan

Fulcrum Racing 1 in black, white and silver.


----------



## darwinosx

Just replaced my old wheels which had Dura-Ace 7600 hubs and Mavic Open4CD rims with Ultegra hubs and Velocity Deep V rims. The new wheels are MUCH stiffer and really change the ride of the bike for the better. I'm gradually replacing my Dura Ace 7800 parts with Ultegra parts. Next are Ultegra shifters and brakes.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Some serious stack. You are a big dude?


----------



## darwinosx

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Some serious stack. You are a big dude?


Yeah, with a stem that looks like a friggin howitzer..I'm 6'3". Its a 59cm, anything bigger and the top tube would have been too long. I have a lot of old injuries from my days in the Marines that also reduce my range of motion. But I've been doing a lot of Yoga lately which is helping.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Love the bike. Is that a Brooks saddle?


----------



## darwinosx

Thanks. I love it too! Yup, Brooks B17. I've been riding Turbos and then Turbomatics since the 80's. Only recently tried a Brooks within the last year or so. It was immediately comfortable and I didn't feel any need for a break in. I wish I had switched years ago. As to the Moots I've had all sort of bikes over the years including high end steel and finally got tired of chasing the latest materials. With this frame I see the latest carbon come and go without any twinge of envy. I'm on my third component switch since 2005 and see no reason i won't have this frame for a long time to come.


----------



## Mike T.

darwinosx said:


> As to the Moots I've had all sort of bikes over the years including high end steel and finally got tired of chasing the latest materials. With this frame I see the latest carbon come and go without any twinge of envy. I'm on my third component switch since 2005 and see no reason i won't have this frame for a long time to come.


I'm with ya on that. I stepped off the flavor-of-the-month bike thing last spring when I ordered my custom Ti Kish. Now I'll never have an out of date paint job or the wrong shaped tubes. It's round unpainted Ti tubes for me - just like on my Ti Seven mountain bike frame I bought thirteen years ago. I haven't had the slightest twinge for another frame since then. Just think how much money I saved.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Just received word from my wheelbuilder that my custom set is ready..

Here are a couple of pics he sent me.





















Front : Chris King R45 24H ceramic bearings - Sapim CXRay silver - Stan's ZTR Alpha 340 - Crankbrothers Split QR skewer. 570gr. without skewer

Rear : Chris King R45 28H Campagnolo driveshell ceramic bearings - Sapim CXRay silver - Stan's ZTR Alpha 340 - Crankbrothers Split QR skewer. 700gr. without skewer and lockring


----------



## giosblue

darwinosx said:


> Just replaced my old wheels which had Dura-Ace 7600 hubs and Mavic Open4CD rims with Ultegra hubs and Velocity Deep V rims. The new wheels are MUCH stiffer and really change the ride of the bike for the better. I'm gradually replacing my Dura Ace 7800 parts with Ultegra parts. Next are Ultegra shifters and brakes.


It's a lovely bike, but it is too small for you. I would have gone for a bigger frame and shorter stem.


----------



## 2barph

FTR said:


> Now with Mad Fiber:


Please share with use your impressions of your mad fiber wheels! Good, bad, etc


----------



## FTR

2barph said:


> Please share with use your impressions of your mad fiber wheels! Good, bad, etc


Copies and pastes from the Mad Fiber thread.
Please post up any other questions you may have, but I hope that these comments are of some help.

I have only ridden these twice.


> Did some standing sprints on them a couple of weeks ago and then raced them that weekend.
> Felt super fast and I did not detect any flex in them.
> Spin up really quickly and as a result you can stomp on them if need be for chasing ay surges from the pack. Some slight impact from side winds but nothing too bad.
> 
> Running Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubulars on them.
> Cannot wait for the next chance to ride them.


In answer to questions from that thread about how they handled climbing or descending.



> No plan to ascend or descend on them.
> I see them as purely race wheels.
> I have a set of Fulcrum 1's and a set of DA hubs laced to Stans Alpha's if I want wheels for the hills.





> I personally dont see these as being the wheels I would ever use for the hills (same goes for any deep dish carbon wheel) but that is probably just me.
> I always scratch my head when I see people saying about how they melted their deep dish carbon rim coming down off some mountain and wonder to myself WTF they were riding those wheels up there in the first place.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

And here is the set on the bike. First ride today. Sweet.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

Big Bad Wolf said:


> I'm thinking of having me the following built:
> Stans Alpha 340s (20/24 spokes) , CX-Ray Spokes, Chris King CR45 (ceramic bearings)
> Should run smoothly on a Seven Mudhoney


I would suggest bumping up that count a bit. You could get away with a 20/24, but that 340 is such a soft hoop that a 24/28 may be a better call.

-Roland


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Zen Cyclery said:


> I would suggest bumping up that count a bit. You could get away with a 20/24, but that 340 is such a soft hoop that a 24/28 may be a better call.
> 
> -Roland


As I posted a while back, I made it 24/28. You can see the pics in this thread.


----------



## TimV

Custom wheels, hand built by me:

Hubs: Chris King R45
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Nipples: Pillar Internal
Rims: Gigantex 50mm Carbon Clinchers
2 Cross Rear
Radial Front


----------



## boneman

*Nice!*

Nice bike and nice wheels. I used Gigantex on my last build. Similar to yours but WI hubs and heads in on the front. What brake pads are you using?


----------



## TimV

I'm currently running the Gigantex (Equinox) pads that came with the rims. Once they wear out I may switch to SwissStop Yellow.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

My old Ultergra 600 hubs (the front) started giving up the ghost this summer so I put a set of HED Ardennes GP (stallion build) on my Lynskey Sportive. So far so good. Did have to go from 110 psi to 100 to smooth out the ride.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Kinlin XR19W rims on SL211 hubs.

View attachment 267253


----------



## JasonB176

I have the stock Ksyrium Elites on mine:


----------



## Oxtox

just replaced 32h black Open Pro / Ultegra hub wheels with a new set of Dura Ace 7900 C24s...

at first, I didn't think there was all that much difference between the two, but the more I ride the DAs, the more I notice how nice they ride.

I'll shoot a crappy cell phone pic this evening...


----------



## eickmewg

Velocity Pro wheelset with A23 rims, Velocity hubs and Sapim CX-ray spokes on my Habanero titanium bike. Really nice wheels. Just rode them 50 miles this morning. Sorry no pictures.


----------



## morgan1819

medimond said:


> White Industry hubs, Cxray spokes and Kinlin 27mm rims in white.


Fantastic bike.


----------



## Apexrider

Two wheelsets for me:

1) Kinlin XR 270, Sapim cx ray (cx sprint on drive side), Chris King R45. (1460 gr)


















2) Stan's NoTubes Alpha 340 ZTR (2nd generation), Sapim cx ray (cx sprint on drive side), Chris King R45. (1320 gr)


----------



## FTR

Now running DA hubs to Ambrosio Excellights (32h front and rear) on my Moots; Ultegra to Stans 340's (updated model after the originals failed and were replaced under warranty) on my Koiled and share Mad Fiber's and Fulcrum 1's between these 2 bikes when racing (dependant on conditions).

Here is the new Koiled in training and racing modes:


----------



## cyclist2

*My Ti Ride*

I ride on badgeless Fulcrum 3's w/Veloflex Master 23's and Campy Protons with Vredestein FTC's


----------



## SteveOz1

Open Pro grey anodized with Ultegra hubs - 32 db spokes (durable enough for a clyde like me). I am - however- reeeeallly interested in getting a "zippier" set of wheels - these feel like I'm riding through molasses - I have an older set of Easton Orion II's that I like a lot but are starting to show their age...am open for suggestions. Have been considering two different routes - 50mm carbon hoops or the velocity A23 build..


----------



## FTR

SteveOz1 said:


> Open Pro grey anodized with Ultegra hubs - 32 db spokes (durable enough for a clyde like me). I am - however- reeeeallly interested in getting a "zippier" set of wheels - these feel like I'm riding through molasses - I have an older set of Easton Orion II's that I like a lot but are starting to show their age...am open for suggestions. Have been considering two different routes - 50mm carbon hoops or the velocity A23 build..


Steve, why do you have your saddle pointing up like that?
And if those feel slow, I would look at your tyres rather than your wheels.
I have similar set ups for training wheels (32 hole DA laced to Ambrosio Excellights and 32 hole Ultegra laced to Stans Alpha 340's).
IMO unless you are doing Crit racing or TT you do not need 50mm carbon wheels.
I have a set of Mad Fibers and they are only used for crits.


----------



## echo7

rs80..


----------



## SteveOz1

FTR said:


> Steve, why do you have your saddle pointing up like that?
> And if those feel slow, I would look at your tyres rather than your wheels.
> I have similar set ups for training wheels (32 hole DA laced to Ambrosio Excellights and 32 hole Ultegra laced to Stans Alpha 340's).
> IMO unless you are doing Crit racing or TT you do not need 50mm carbon wheels.
> I have a set of Mad Fibers and they are only used for crits.


It's a Brooks saddle - I tend to ride on the wider-flatter rear portion of the saddle - a "level" saddle position tilts the rear forward to much for me..I thought about the tires being an issue but I run the same Michelins on my Easton wheels.. I know the carbon clinchers aren't really " necessary " but I do love the looks of 'em!


----------



## teleguy57

Apexrider said:


> Two wheelsets for me:
> 
> 1) Kinlin XR 270, Sapim cx ray (cx sprint on drive side), Chris King R45. (1460 gr)
> 
> 2) Stan's NoTubes Alpha 340 ZTR (2nd generation), Sapim cx ray (cx sprint on drive side), Chris King R45. (1320 gr)
> 
> Apexrider, do the cx sprints require slotting the hub, or do the blades fit through the spoke holes as is?


----------



## teleguy57

And here's my favorite set: the mythical Ambrosio Nemesis tubular rims on silver Campy Chorus hubs. Front is 32 3x with Wheelsmith DB spokes, rear is 32 3x DS Sapim Race, NDS 2x Wheelsmith DB. Nice smooth ride -- also due to Veloflex Roubaix tires @ 95 psi.


----------



## teleguy57

*Nemesis/Chorus on my Hampsten*

And here's my favorite set: the mythical Ambrosio Nemesis tubular rims on silver Campy Chorus hubs. Front is 32 3x with Wheelsmith DB spokes, rear is 32 3x DS Sapim Race, NDS 2x Wheelsmith DB. Nice smooth ride -- also due to Veloflex Roubaix tires @ 95 psi.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BTLsBRDo6EldXE1cnzGT0tMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Apexrider

teleguy57 said:


> Apexrider, do the cx sprints require slotting the hub, or do the blades fit through the spoke holes as is?


I haven't built the wheels myself, but I'm almost certain that the blades fit through the holes as is. The main difference between the sprint and ray is the spoke thickness, don't know the exact dimensions but the sprints are clearly thicker. The blade width is about the same.


----------



## Mike T.

Apexrider said:


> I haven't built the wheels myself, but I'm almost certain that the blades fit through the holes as is. The main difference between the sprint and ray is the spoke thickness, don't know the exact dimensions but the sprints are clearly thicker. The blade width is about the same.


The CX (not CX-Ray) are listed as being 2.8mm wide and their site says "Specially designed hub holes are required for CX spokes" so be careful with that one.

They say for CX-Ray (2.3mm wide) "The CX Ray fits is all standard hub holes".


----------



## vagabondcyclist

teleguy57 said:


> And here's my favorite set: the mythical Ambrosio Nemesis tubular rims on silver Campy Chorus hubs. Front is 32 3x with Wheelsmith DB spokes, rear is 32 3x DS Sapim Race, NDS 2x Wheelsmith DB. Nice smooth ride -- also due to Veloflex Roubaix tires @ 95 psi.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BTLsBRDo6EldXE1cnzGT0tMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


Nice bike, nice wheels, nice scenery, but sur la plaque.


----------



## teleguy57

vagabondcyclist said:


> Nice bike, nice wheels, nice scenery, but sur la plaque.


Oui, mais....

this was a grab shot with a cell phone nearing the top of a long climb at 9k feet for a flatlander who lives at 857 ft, so yup, small ring, pie plate cog to make it up while trying to get that last bit of O2 out of the air


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie

GA1911 said:


> Boyd Vitesse...


How do you like the Boyds? I've heard nothing but good things about them and was thinking about getting a set, but a little hesitant at 230 pounds. I know it's under his weight limit for the 24/28 option, but I'd hate to have to constantly get them trued up.


----------



## FTR

ScottsdaleHokie said:


> How do you like the Boyds? I've heard nothing but good things about them and was thinking about getting a set, but a little hesitant at 230 pounds. I know it's under his weight limit for the 24/28 option, but I'd hate to have to constantly get them trued up.


Honestly why would you go 24/28 if you are 230lb?
I am 180lb and would not go less than 32h.

Maybe I am missing something but I dont see the point.


----------



## Andy STi

Wanted to one up you all with my POS Mavics.


----------



## charlox5

just built a set of BHS/HED C2's with Sapim Lazers for my Lynskey R330. waiting on some spacers before i can ride the thing!


----------



## Dar5yl

Wheels needed truing to begin and the rear rim replaced after awhile. But at least the parts were very cheap to begin with.


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie

FTR said:


> Honestly why would you go 24/28 if you are 230lb?
> I am 180lb and would not go less than 32h.
> 
> Maybe I am missing something but I dont see the point.


You're kidding right? I've been riding some cheap ass Shimanos for over a year that are 24/28 with no problems. Hell, I was 250 when I first started on them, and I've never had to have them trued up. Just wanting to upgrade, but want the same durability.


----------



## FTR

ScottsdaleHokie said:


> You're kidding right? I've been riding some cheap ass Shimanos for over a year that are 24/28 with no problems. Hell, I was 250 when I first started on them, and I've never had to have them trued up. Just wanting to upgrade, but want the same durability.


Why would I kid?
What do you gain through 24/28?


----------



## FTR

Hulings5Robert said:


> Silver Fulcrum 1's with a set of 32 hole Dura Ace hubs laced to Stans Alpha's with CXRay's being built for crits.


I have exactly both of those wheels (minus the CXRays).


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie

FTR said:


> Why would I kid?
> What do you gain through 24/28?


Some of the nicest wheels you can get for $550, and he doesn't make them in 32 spoke configurations.


----------



## janzen

*Velocity A23s*

Here's my Vamoots CR with Velocity A23 rims, White Industries H2/H3 hubs, Wheelsmith spokes (double-butted, but I can't remember the gauge), Campagnolo Chorus 12/27 cassette, and Continental GP4000 700X25 tires.

32 spoke and 3 cross all around. Built for my travel bike, where I want to be able to ride anything - gravel, dirt, potholes, super steep, etc.


----------



## FTR

ScottsdaleHokie said:


> Some of the nicest wheels you can get for $550, and he doesn't make them in 32 spoke configurations.


OK.
If you say so.


----------



## SteveOz1

Was looking on the 'bay and found a set of Velocity aerohead deep dish laced with 18 spoke front American Classic micro hub and 24 spoke Dura ace rear hub (the rear is actually 32 hole but was apparently relaced) and some kind of bladed spoke - figured the Dura ace hub was worth the price on it's own so I bit.


----------



## mattbell

I was thinking about getting some of these wheels built up. How do you find them? Any problems with brake wear. How are they in cross winds, is it worth me considering 38mm front 50mm rear? Thanks


----------



## DrSmile

I try to ride Ti economically so nothing fancy for me... Neuvation R28 Aero. Despite this it's a sub 16 lb build. The Lithion tire is on the rear because I'm riding on rollers for the Winter.


----------



## Enoch562

Sorry for posting pictures to 2 threads but, I've been meanig to post my Ti bike here with these wheels. I thought it had a nice "Classic Look". Details Kinlin 270 rims, BHS hubs, Sapim Spokes


----------



## charlox5

charlox5 said:


> just built a set of BHS/HED C2's with Sapim Lasers for my Lynskey R330. waiting on some spacers before i can ride the thing!


A follow up to this post, I've ridden this wheel setup a couple of times with conti GP4000s in 25c and latex tubes, and i'm really happy with the magic carpet ride. Compared to the butyl tubes I was running before I went latex, I can tell a noticeable difference in ride quality. Running 85/90 psi and I weigh ~200 lbs. Still slacking on taking pictures, too busy enjoying them!

Wheels built up to about 1480 grams. 24 spoke Radial Front, 28 spoke 2x/2x Rear.


----------



## biker jk

Here's my recently completed wheel build on the Lynskey R330. BHS 23mm wide rims (Kinlin) laced to BHS hubs with CX-Rays. Great ride comfort and excellent cornering.


----------



## mrwirey

*One of my Ti bikes is not like the others...*

My Lynskey R230 with HED 9 Aluminum clinchers...Very fast wheelset; however, not good in windy conditions espcially in a group as the wind steers the bike in unwanted and sketchy directions. It can get a bit unnerving and tiring fighting these wheels and constantly saying, "Excuse me" and "Sorry" when I have difficulty holding my line. They look really cool though and are great fun on calm days. 
View attachment 273043


My Litespeed Xicon has Ksyrium ES...Bombproof wheels and they look good too. I am rapidly becoming a 'wide wheel' fan so these have lost much of their allure for me though. 
View attachment 273123


My Lynskey Sportive has Boyd Vitesse (pardon all the crap attached to it right now as I've been using it for commuting)...I Love, Love, Love these Boyd Vitesse wheels. They perform every bit as good as my Zipp 101s at half the cost! I am running 700x28C Continental 4 Seasons right now and the bike handles our chip sealed roads with aplomb. I think the sweet spot is wide wheels with 700x25C for most conditions set at about 90psi. 
View attachment 273124


My Cysco Ti (Cyscocycles.com) will have Zipp Firecrest 303s once it's finished (mid February or so). I posted a picture of some of my bikes as proof I have the 'donor wheels' for my Cysco when it arrives. The bikes in the picture aren't Ti, but I did this to appease the "It didn't happen if there aren't pictures to prove it" contingent out there. 
View attachment 273125


----------



## kmak

Enve SES 3.4 clinchers, Chris King R45 front hub, Powertap G3 rear:


----------



## Apexrider

Very nice! Wanted these wheels myself to, but the rims are probably too wide for my 2011 Helix. Got myself a set of Reynolds Thirty Two carbon clinchers instead built up with R45 hubs. Will post some pics when I get them in hopefully about three weeks or so.


----------



## lbkwak

These wheels are classic now.


----------



## charlox5

nice paint job on that lynskey!


----------



## Lelandjt

nor_cal_rider said:


>


What's this fork, painted carbon?


----------



## crank1979

Just upgraded the 7900m C24TLs to 9000 C24TLs.


----------



## MarkThailand

*My trainer Lynksey: R330 + HED.C2-White Industries wheels + 25c GP4000s*

View attachment 274565


Lynskey R330 Bright-brushed finish and Etched logos
ENVE fork, stem, handle bar, and seat post
Canecreek 110 Head Set
Selle Italia SL Flow Saddle
King Ti Bottle Cages
Garmin 800 + Tate Labs mount
SRAM 2012 Red Quarq PM GXP Crankset, Yaw FD, Brakes + 2011 Red Shifters and RD
Front Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries MI5 hub + 32 radially laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
Rear Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries H3 hub + 32 3X laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
Tires: 25c Continental GP4000s tires with Vittoria Superlight Butyl tubes

My first time using 25c tires, which grew to a diameter of 28mm on these wider rims. I weigh 200 lbs and at 90 psi front and 100 psi rear pressure - I will try 85 psi front and 95 psi next on smoother roads. 

In contrast, my Helix OS has a similar training wheels (black) and the widest tires that I could fit on the frame are the Vittoria Open Pave EVO CG 24c tires that expand to 25.5 mm at 95 psi and 105 psi.

Mark


----------



## MarkThailand

*My trainer Lynksey: R330 + HED.C2-White Industries wheels + 25c GP4000s*

View attachment 274565


Lynskey R330 Bright-brushed finish and Etched logos
ENVE fork, stem, handle bar, and seat post
Canecreek 110 Head Set
Fizik XC Flow Saddle
King Ti Bottle Cages
Garmin 800 + Tate Labs mount
SRAM 2012 Red Quarq PM GXP Crankset, Yaw FD, Brakes + 2011 Red Shifters and RD
Front Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries MI5 hub + 32 radially laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
Rear Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries H3 hub + 32 3X laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
Tires: 25c Continental GP4000s tires with Vittoria Superlight Butyl tubes

My first time using 25c tires, which grew to a diameter of 28mm on these wider rims. I weigh 200 lbs and the ride is so supple with 90 psi front and 100 psi rear pressure - I will try 85 psi front and 95 psi next on smoother roads. 

In contrast, my Helix OS has a similar training wheels (black) and I could only fit Vittoria Open Pave EVO CG 24c tires that expand to 25.5 mm at 95 psi and 105 psi in that frame.

Mark


----------



## biker jk

MarkThailand said:


> View attachment 274565
> 
> 
> Lynskey R330 Bright-brushed finish and Etched logos
> ENVE fork, stem, handle bar, and seat post
> Canecreek 110 Head Set
> Fizik XC Flow Saddle
> King Ti Bottle Cages
> Garmin 800 + Tate Labs mount
> SRAM 2012 Red Quarq PM GXP Crankset, Yaw FD, Brakes + 2011 Red Shifters and RD
> Front Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries MI5 hub + 32 radially laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
> Rear Wheel: HED.C2 clincher rims + silver White Industries H3 hub + 32 3X laced Sapim CX-Ray spokes + brass nipples
> Tires: 25c Continental GP4000s tires with Vittoria Superlight Butyl tubes
> 
> My first time using 25c tires, which grew to a diameter of 28mm on these wider rims. I weigh 200 lbs and the ride is so supple with 90 psi front and 100 psi rear pressure - I will try 85 psi front and 95 psi next on smoother roads.
> 
> In contrast, my Helix OS has a similar training wheels (black) and I could only fit Vittoria Open Pave EVO CG 24c tires that expand to 25.5 mm at 95 psi and 105 psi in that frame.
> 
> Mark


Let's see the pics Mark! I have an R330 as well.


----------



## MarkThailand

I thought the pic of the R330 was posted. I am looking at the pic right now on my laptop imbedded in your reply. But, I can not see the pic when viewing on my iPad?

View attachment 274732


----------



## lbkwak

charlox5 said:


> nice paint job on that lynskey!


Thanks.


----------



## Apexrider

It took a little longer than expected, had to wait for the Chris King hubs. I'm very happy with the result:


Reynolds Thirty Two carbon clincher (custom dark decals)
Sapim CX Ray/CX Sprint spokes
Chris King R45 20/24
Extralite Alien 2 skewers


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Enoch562 said:


> ... thought it had a nice "Classic Look". Details Kinlin 270 rims, BHS hubs, Sapim Spokes


definitely ... +1

not common to see rides with silver rims as black seems to be more popular these days ... i could be wrong ...


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Apexrider said:


> It took a little longer than expected, had to wait for the Chris King hubs. I'm very happy with the result:
> 
> 
> Reynolds Thirty Two carbon clincher (custom dark decals)
> Sapim CX Ray/CX Sprint spokes
> Chris King R45 20/24
> Extralite Alien 2 skewers


Very nice. Very nice.


----------



## enigmacode

Can I share my XCR tube frame(sorry, not titanium but stainless steel) with carbon wheels?


----------



## wtchoe

enigmacode said:


> Can I share my XCR tube frame(sorry, not titanium but stainless steel) with carbon wheels?


That's pretty sweet!


----------



## jrduquemin

Apexrider said:


> It took a little longer than expected, had to wait for the Chris King hubs. I'm very happy with the result:
> 
> 
> Reynolds Thirty Two carbon clincher (custom dark decals)
> Sapim CX Ray/CX Sprint spokes
> Chris King R45 20/24
> Extralite Alien 2 skewers


Now that's a nice bike


----------



## mrwirey

View attachment 280341
Cysco custom Titanium with Mango Chris King R45s (28/24) and H Plus Son Archetype rims.


----------



## CLEAR

HED Stinger 4


----------



## JMac

Sweet stingers


----------



## blm

Hmmm,

I've owned two Ti bikes: Litespeed Teramo 2005 and Litespeed Siena 2008.

Teramo: Mavic Elites 2005, medium soft spoke tension, supersmooth, tested DA C24 carbon/alu rims, super smooth and efficient, Da 7850 was also ok but not as lively, this bike needed wheels that were stiffer.

Siena: Built it myself, first with Pro-lite Bracchianos but did not like the feeling with them, second with Boyd tubulars 38mm and they were the perfect match. So I can say that titanium likes stiff wheels that remain lively. 

No overstiff wheelset was used and i dont feel i would have gained from a stiffer wheelset, but I can say that too soft is killing the ride. OTOH the DA 7850 proved too stiff for the Cervelo Rs I owned and literally took all the life from it and were a pain in climbing mode.

Me: 48, 175 pounds, 5'8, roughly 5-6000 km/year, a bit of a puncher, likes to cimb, no competition, mostly spirited group and solo rides with hilly terrain, gnarly short steep climbs and windy headwinds...

Hope this helps.


----------



## willieboy

Campagnolo Nuetron Ultra.


----------



## ergott

Put some new tires on these wheels and dropped a ton of weight off the bike.

Tune hubs (70/170)
Edge Composites (now Enve) 24mm rims
Sapim Laser spokes, Race spokes for the left rear side
20 2X front and 24 triplet rear
950g


----------



## Mike T.

sdlesko said:


> Lets see a pic!!!


My new wheels -

Dura-Ace 7900 hubs, 24/28.
BWW Blackset Race rims. 420 grams.
Sapim CX-Ray spokes, black.
Brass nipples. Nipple washers (9 grams total).
Radial front, x2 rear.
Total - 1528 grams



> What do you like about them?


- they're built by me and they're exactly what I wanted.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Nice wheels, Mike.


----------



## jpfirefly

White Industries T11 hubs, 24/28
HED Belgium C2 rims
DT Swiss double butted black spokes
Currently running Vittoria Open Corsa tires. May try Challenge Criterium next season, or Schwalbe Ultremo ZX


----------



## Fogdweller

Fogdweller said:


> No pics but I'm currently running silver CK hubs, DT 15g revs in silver and silver DT rr1.1 rims on a Lynskey Custom 2.


Almost three years later and I'm still running the same set of wheels and still don't have any photos. imagine that....


----------



## CLEAR

Just updated a little bit here and there...


----------



## mjduct

Salsa colossal with DT Swiss 350's with a campagnolo freehub and HED Belgium rims, rolling on 28mm rubber.










It might not go as fast, but it can stop faster than anyone else in this thread!


----------



## Mr Evil

POP Products hubs, Velocity A23 rims, Pillar PSR X-TRA 1422 spokes (32 front and rear), Vittoria Voyager Hyper 32c tyres. Comfy, yet still fast.



Black rims and spokes so the wheels don't draw attention away from the frame.


----------



## mjduct

Mr. Evil...

What frame is that?


----------



## Mr Evil

mjduct said:


> Mr. Evil...
> 
> What frame is that?


Custom made by Firefly. There's a page on my website about it.


----------



## miataeric

Self-built wheels on my Lynskey R230. WI T11 red hubs and Pacenti SL23 hoops. 28/32, DT double butted spokes 3x on both wheels. LOVE these wheels! The hubs are amazing and roll forever


----------



## kmak

Axiom SLX
Campy Record EPS
TRP HyRd disc brakes
ENVE SES 3.4 disc wheels
Michelin Pro 4 Service Course tires
ENVE carbon seat post, handle bars, fork and stem
Garmin Vector pedals
Selle Italia saddle

<a target="_blank" href="https://imageshack.com/i/n6o8xpmj"><img src="https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/834/o8xpm.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## john11f

*EDGE Composites 45 clincher*


----------



## john11f




----------



## willstylez

H+Son Archetype laced to White Industries CLD Hubs
32 F (Sapim Race) / 32 R (Sapim Strong)


----------



## matt mcgriff

Mavic Cosmic Elites on my Lynskey Cooper


----------



## mmc22

Chinese 50mm Carbon Clinchers on Chris King R45... also have a set of Zondas that i prefer.


----------



## rjw

Started out with Centaur/Open Pro
Singular Firebird by dynamitedotorg, on Flickr

Then on to Chorus/Open Pro CD
Singular Firebird by dynamitedotorg, on Flickr

Then DT Swiss 350/H Plus Son Archetype
Singular Firebird by dynamitedotorg, on Flickr

Currently Chris King/HED Belgium+
Singular Firebird by dynamitedotorg, on Flickr


----------



## simnorm

mmc22 said:


> Chinese 50mm Carbon Clinchers on Chris King R45... also have a set of Zondas that i prefer.


interesting that you prefer your Zondas, how so?


----------



## mmc22

simnorm said:


> interesting that you prefer your Zondas, how so?


Mostly braking performance. Plus the occasional side winds on the 50mm carbons can be unnerving. I do love the look of the carbons, but the destickered Zondas look a bit more classic with the Ti frame. My other bike is a Venge and it looks awkward without carbon wheels.

I have the Zondas set up for climbing/ commuting/general duties and they just feel a little nicer just cruising around. The carbons are my go fast wheels... and that often hurts... So maybe that's why I'm not as fond.


----------



## bikerjulio

Just built up a set of Archetypes in the grey hard ano that are now out of production.


----------



## tihsepa

Some home builds that may last forever.

DT RR415's laced to thite industries hubs with DT spokes. 
Bombproof wheelset.


----------

